# thompson center muzzleloaders



## watercop19 (Oct 3, 2000)

I remember seeing some posts about thompson center muzzleloaders the past couple months. However I can't remember what they were about. I am looking at buying a thompson center firehawk from cabelas. Anyone use one or know someone that does. Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I have two a hawkens and a black diamond and both shoot great. Their customer service bends over backwards to help you if you need. I don't think you could go wrong.
My 2 cents...marty


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

This will be the 2nd season for my firehawk. I have been more than happy with it. Mine is a 54 cal. I am currently shooting buffalo bullets in it, but am going to try some sabots with hollow points this weekend to see how they shoot. When I was sighting in my scope last year I got some very consistent grouping. I shot one deer with it last year. It was a 60 yard shot that got the lungs and heart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken, the Black Diamond is the new version of the T/C Firehawk. I saw some of the closeout bargains on the Firehawk, and the price does look good. T/C has a great reputation for quality products and their warranty and customer service are second to none. If the price is right for you, and you don't mind having a discontinued model, I'm sure the rifle will perform very well.

Regards.


----------



## CMUflyman (Oct 12, 2001)

As the guy above I also own 2 TC muzzleloaders. I have the renagade and the black diamond. Just want to reiterate that TC is a great company to deal with and there guns shoot great. The have also come out with a new black diamond model the XLR which has a longer barrel for longer range accuracy. I have not shot the firehawk but I'm sure if it is made by TC it is a fine gun.


----------



## Brock (Oct 27, 2000)

T/C is a great company you can't go wrong with buying one of their products. I own a T/C Thunderhawk and am very happy with it.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I too own a Black Diamond and have had problems with it firing after shooting 15 to 20 times and not tearing it down completely to clean it. I target shoot with it and don't feel I should have to tear it down every 10 shots to give it a thorough cleaning. I think a thorough cleaning at the end of the season should be good enough. I clean the barrel between every shot when target shooting and when hunting if possible. They sent me a new trigger assembly but that didn't cure the problem, I guess I'll have to break down and send the whole gun in. MY previous gun was a White Mount. Carbine and it was a super gun, no problems.


----------



## watercop19 (Oct 3, 2000)

The order is in the mail, hopefully it gets here soon! Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I have a Firehawk and love it. My gun is a couple years old and does not have a removeable breech plug. If the new model has the removeable breech you can't go wrong, if not you may consider a TC model that does. Being able to clean the gun like a bolt action is a feature I miss having.


----------



## windnot (Jul 16, 2001)

I have a Knight BIghorn. I love it. Very well made, very accurate, easy to clean (recommend you use the Cleanshot powder) and great support from the company. You need to look at one before you pull the trigger on that T/C.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a Firehawk with thumbhole stock. Went shooting today with it. Can you say 11/2 inch groups @100yds? And that was after 10 shots with no cleaning (bore butter rules).


----------



## watercop19 (Oct 3, 2000)

what's bore butter?


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Its a patch and bullet lube. it is made by T.C. It supposedly "seasons" the bore after you shoot. They claim that cleaning between shots is not necassary.It seems to work pretty good. It is called Natural Lube 1000 Plus Bore Butter.


----------



## watercop19 (Oct 3, 2000)

Just got it in the mail today! I think i will try pyrodex pellets to begin with. Any recomendations on sabot types for deer?


----------



## Ranbo (Apr 21, 2001)

I think that if you try 2 pyrodex pellets with the thompson center magnum sabots with 44 cal. 240 gr. Hornaday XTP bullets I think you will be real satisfied.

Randy


----------



## Thebear_78 (Oct 1, 2000)

I think that you should try using the Clean shot pellets in it. I have a TC Encore 209x50 and am using two 50gr clean shot pellets and the Barnes Expander MZ. I am very happy with this combination. I used to use pyrodex pellets but they are much harder to clean up than the clean shot and repeated shots are much easier to load with the clean shot. I also noticed that it was more consistant with clean shot over pyrodex when looking at first shot to 10th shot. WIth the pyrodex the 10th shot would hit 6-8" higher than the first. With clean shot they both hit same point of impact. I'm getting 1 1/4-1 1/2" groups at 100 yards and 2-3" groups at 150 yards. Another nice surprize was that Its getting a three shot average of 1991fps at the muzzle.


----------

